# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Χάλασαν οι Μεντεσέδες της πόρτας του φούρνου

## mikhail

Γειά χαρά φόρουμ!


έχω ένα προβληματάκι με την πόρτα του φούρνου μου και θα ήθελα να ζητήσω την συμβουλή των εμπειρότερων απο εμένα καθώς δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά...


Λοιπόν, η συσκευή (κουζίνα) έχει σειριακό αριθμό P17602P/01 και το πρόβλημα της είναι ότι και οι δύο οι μεντεσέδες της πόρτας του φούρνου (φωτό δεξιού μεντεσέ) θέλουν αντικατάσταση.

Από το site της Pitsos βρήκα πως τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζομαι (φωτό) κοστίζουν 42 ευρώ ενώ με δύο τεχνικούς που μίλησα, ο μεν ένας μου ζήτησε 80 ευρώ ενώ ο άλλος μου ζήτησε 90 ευρώ προκειμένου να επισκευάσει το πρόβλημα.


Επειδή το κόστος είναι απαγορευτικό την παρούσα στιγμή, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι δυνατό να κάνω την αντικατάσταση μόνος μου. Δεν είμαι τεχνικός ούτε και έχω κάποια εδική εμπειρία πέρα από απλές επισκευές. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα χρειαστώ κάποιο εξειδικευμένο εργαλείο που δεν υπάρχει σε  μια τυπική μικρή εργαλείοθήκη; Υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσω, για να μην κάνω περισσότερη ζημιά; 


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι δύσκολο κατσαβίδι χρειάζεσαι και λίγο τσαμπουκά . πρώτα βγάζεις την πόρτα (βλέπε από 1ο λεπτό έως 1.20)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAypQqC5cxo
Ανασηκώνεις την πόρτα κρατώντας την από την μέση και την ελευθερώνεις προς τα έξω.

και εδώ από (40 δευτερόλεπτο έως 1ο λεπτό)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adFvcgg9uTA
θα βάλεις κάπου επίπεδα την πόρτα και θα βγάλεις τα καπάκια της πόρτας μέχρι να φτάσεις στους μεντεσέδες και να τους αλλάξεις . Μόνο βίδες θα βγάλεις και θα βάλεις , τίποτα άλλο δεν κάνεις.

----------

mikhail (13-01-18)

----------


## mikhail

Καλημέρα/καλησπέρα κε Κυριακίδη, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και τις χρήσιμες οδηγϊες.

Επιτέλους  κατάφερα να προμηθευτώ τους μεντεσέδες και ύστερα απο λίγη προσπάθεια  κατάφερα να επισκευάσω το πρόβλημα! Η πόρτα του φούρνου τώρα ανοίγει και  κλείνει κανονικά!

Η δυσκολία που αντιμετώπισα ήταν στο βίδωμα  των καινούργιων μεντεσέδων καθώς δεν έχω μηχανικό κατσαβίδι και  χρειάστηκε λίγη επιπλέον προσπάθεια. Ύστερα απο λίγο ψάξιμο, διάβασα  ότι-τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες μάρκες ανταλλακτικών-τα ανταλλακτικά έρχονται  χωρίς 'στροφές' για τις βίδες, πράγμα που δικαιολογεί το αρχικό ζόρι  που διαπίστωσα στην τοποθέτηση. 

Επίσης, ένα άλλο μπέρδεμα ήταν σχετικά με τις 'ασφάλειες' (δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατάλληλος όρος) των μεντεσέδων. 
Οι  μεντεσέδες έχουν ένα ισχυρό ελατήριο-που εξασφαλϊζει την επαναφορά της  πόρτας στην αρχική της θέση-και τα ανταλλακτικά (τουλάχιστον για  φούρνους σαν τον δικό μου-υποθέτω και για τους υπόλοιπους) έρχονται με  το ελατήριο τους τεταμένο.  
Προκειμένου να γίνει η τοποθέτηση, έπρεπε-αφού μπουν τα ανταλλακτικά-απλά, *να μπει στην θέση της η πόρτα και να ανοίξει* αρχικά,  ώστε να απελευθερωθούν οι ασφάλειες και στη συνεχεία αφού ασφαλιστούν  τα άγκιστρα των μεντεσέδων, να ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση.

ευχαριστώ!

----------

